# Sat. bass fishing with my dad



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

nice bass... thats a stud ...its been a while since i pulled one that nice from south lake... guess maybe if i fished it more than a few times a year i might.. did you do any good friday afternoon?? I saw you at the ramp as i was leaving..


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

phat! nice fish!


----------



## Spoerle (Jan 7, 2009)

sweet..nice fish, did u see alot on bed?


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

> sweet..nice fish, did u see alot on bed?



No actually, didn't see any on the beds, but there are a lot of beds out there now. I realized after I caught her that she was on a bed. I probably should've lost this fish after all the weeds she drug me through... ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice fish Garry [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

WTG Garry T! Nice fish


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats a phattie fo sho!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Lunker!  Nice catch.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish and a great photo to remember her by. 

Great to hear of father/son trips as well..

-T


----------

